# wealthiest neighborhood in latin america



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Is Leblon, in Rio de janeiro.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Some of the richest homes I have ever visited in Latin America are in San Miguel de Allende. 

Of course, there is a huge international (and wealthy) expatriate community there, which accounts for a number of very fine villas and properties. The styles vary from Moroccan to the Baroque to Palladian.

A lot of the private great houses have been converted to luxury rentals. But many remain in private hands.

Some of the more famous ones I've been to/visited in the vicinity of El Jardin:

Villa Glenville (once owned by the English movie producer Peter Glenville): 



















Casa La Quinta Ocho:



















Casa Paraiso:


















Casa de Reyes:


















Casa Chorro:



















And I dream of buying the Casa de la Inquisitor one day.


----------



## stgo89 (Jun 23, 2008)

Santa María de Manquehue, Santiago, Chile


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

When I see new homes they look American no matter where they are. The world is becoming generric.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Well in Argentina apart from 'Barrio Parque' in Buenos Aires is really hard to find any other really wealthy neighbourhood, of course in all cities there are big areas with upper middle class houses and buildings, but not rich... 
And also flashing too much wealth is seeing as bad thing over here... like ridiculous or something.

I'll try to find some pics


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

There's a lot in Latin America!

In Rio:
Lagoa
Leblon
Ipanema
Barra da Tijuca
São Conrado
Gávea
Joá
Urca
Copacabana and Leme (Avenida Atlântica)


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

The interior pics are uke:!!!!! How can one put so many kitsch and tasteless stuff in such a samll room?! And then stone on the floor and a carpet that looks like a pray-carpet stolen out of a mosque! Ok, stone floor in hot countries is okay, but would be totally missplaced in cooler regions.


----------



## t-bang! (Jul 11, 2008)

some if not most of those houses look like crap!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree no taste! I am starting to think that Coral Gables in Miami beats any of this.


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

somewhere in montreal(2)


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

philadweller said:


> None of those areas look especially rich.


All of these pictures show great wealth! You cannot compare the U.S. to Latin America.

Also, keep in mind that while the U.S. has wealth all over the place, in Latin America it is hyperconcentrated in a few top neighborhoods. This means a place like Las Lomas is ultraexpensive for Mexican standards.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

philadweller said:


> The richest parts of South America that I've seen are in Buenos Aires, Montevideo and Bogota.


Mexico City is the biggest and richest city in Latin America, so I am confident it has the richest neighborhoods. In Mex there is also lots of wealth in Monterrey and Guadalajara.

In South America, I would say Sao Paulo is the richest, with Santiago next. Santiago probably has much higher per capita incomes, but Brazil has bigger wealth disparities and SP is MUCH bigger.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

crawford said:


> Mexico City is the biggest and richest city in Latin America, so I am confident it has the richest neighborhoods. In Mex there is also lots of wealth in Monterrey and Guadalajara.
> 
> In South America, I would say Sao Paulo is the richest, with Santiago next. Santiago probably has much higher per capita incomes, but Brazil has bigger wealth disparities and SP is MUCH bigger.


A bigger GDP doesn't mean that a city is richer than other!!!... :nuts: Of course Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo or Mexico City would have a bigger GDP than other cities with smaller populations like Madrid, Toronto or Sydney...


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Ian said:


> Bigger GDP doesn't mean richest... :nuts:


It most certainly can mean richest.

And, in most cases, it means highest concentration of wealth.


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

In Rio: São Conrado, Barra da Tijuca, Joá and Leblon..Ipanema maybe.

In São Paulo: I think Morumbi, Jardim Europa and Moema.


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

crawford said:


> All of these pictures show great wealth! You cannot compare the U.S. to Latin America.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that while the U.S. has wealth all over the place, in Latin America it is hyperconcentrated in a few top neighborhoods. This means a place like Las Lomas is ultraexpensive for Mexican standards.


Brazil has some of this neighborhoods, too.

Pics from São Conrado and Joá in Rio de Janeiro. By Maria Thereza


Maria Theresa said:


> O bairro de São Conrado e o vizinho Joá, no Rio


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Jurerê Internacional in Florianópolis, Brazil is awesome, too


Maria Theresa said:


> 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

edit


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

What a phatetic Thread hno:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

^^ Nice spelling 

I think Colombia's wealthiest neighborhood must be in Medellin or Bucaramanga :yes: But since I don't live in any of those cities I wouldn't know


----------

